# Bitter as [email protected]#k!



## Let's Brew Beer (12/9/19)

Having recently finally obtained a reliable means of temperature control, I thought I'd throw down a quick Coopers K&K to see how the system would run. Good news is, it runs like a dream. Holds the temperature within +/- a degree. Unfortunantly the bad news is i chucked in some hops after 7 days and will CC for 5 days. Took a sample after Day 9 and holy shit is it bitter! eye-wateringly so...if thats a word. Now, i have had this problem before and after a few weeks the bitterness has subsided significantly. Umm, and yes i must add that the hops have been sitting in the fridge for over 5 years! So i'm just putting it down to old hops and fingers crossed the bitterness mellows. Be keen to know if anyone else has used hops this old and what was the resulting taste. cheers.


----------



## koshari (19/9/19)

one things for sure , there wouldn’t have been any of the nice aromas that one actually wants from dry hopping, what kind of hops were they?


----------



## hoppy2B (20/9/19)

If TowelBoy could define "chucked in" it would be helpful. Does that mean dry hopped or hop tea?

I would recommend some gelatin to help drop any floating hop particles out.


----------



## sponge (20/9/19)

Maybe I missed something, but is this tasted from day 9 in fermenter or bottle/keg?

Have you had anyone else try it to determine whether it is bitterness or something else you are tasting that you don't like?

K&K plus some dry hops shouldn't be 'bitter AF'. Plus, everything will mellow with age.


----------



## Let's Brew Beer (23/9/19)

100g Warrior and 40g Simcoe, I've used Simcoe quite a lot in the past and never experienced hop-burn but i know SFA about Warrior hops, although someone recently told me that they are primarily bittering hops which if i had have known would not have used. 'Chucked In' refers to, well...chucked in. ie: no hop-bag. Tasted after day 9 is correct. I was originally going to add 500g DME but unfortunantly i was out.


----------



## Dan Pratt (24/9/19)

100g of Warrior would be the reason, its a solid bittering hop. 

It is though used by Dogfish head for the 60m, 90m and 120m continuoulsy hopped beers but with Amarillo and Simcoe in even proportions so it can be used but not as the dominant hop during dry hopping


----------



## Jessechase (24/9/19)

+1 for the warrior hops being the issues. I’ve seen a few recipes lately that call for warrior in place of magnum for bittering.


----------



## Let's Brew Beer (26/9/19)

yeah i concur, Oh well ya live n learn.


----------



## Schikitar (27/9/19)

I accidentally brewed an excessively bitter NEIPA recently, the hop burn was intense, so I brewed a 0 IBU counterpart and just blended the two across two kegs, that rescued the NEIPA.. it pretty good now! Point is, you can rescue these things!


----------

